# english speaking churches in Queretaro



## noracan (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello. I am looking for an English speaking church in Queretaro. Please let me know if you know of one. Thanks


----------



## toniold (May 2, 2012)

If you go to San Miguel de Allende, just 45 min away there is a protestant church St. Anthony's.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2012)

There is the Rosa de Saron (Rose of Sharon) church in Queretaro, Presbyterian/ non-denominational with a service in English every Sunday. I cannot find the address on the internet, just lots of references to it. (as soon as I get a response with the address and hours, I will post in this thread.)

There are Lutheran missionaries in León who periodically travel to Queretaro and hold a service in someone's home. Google "Lutherans in Mexico".

There is the Iglesia Cristiana La Cosecha in Juriquilla, which I think is affiliated with the Assembly of God.


----------

